# How do you cook goat?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a dairy goat (Lamancha/Nigerian cross) that we may butcher. I had one person tell me she had hers ground into hamburger and mixed with beef for tasty hamburgers and another woman I met recently had to older does made into summer sausage. So my question is how does everyone cook their goat :laugh: ? Anyone want to share a great goat recipe or any ideas on how I should get the meat packaged? The goat is a year old if that helps.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

we grind into hamburger, add a little beef, then make hamburgers or use in other dishes that you would use beef in. 

I have baked an entire leg roast like you would a deer, pretty much was like venison. 


My kids love all of it, my husband hates all of it. He can taste the gamey/farmy taste in meat really easily. I don't notice it. 

He will eat the hamburger if I add a package of onion soup mix to a couple pounds of the meat and then grill them. 

I don't like doing this, because I feel it adds extra salt and additives to the meat.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Havent cooked it myself yet but have spoken to many who do. They say that it is similar to deer in that it is VERY low in fat with little marbling. We cook tons of deer meat. 
The main thing we have found is don't overcook it! When people cook it more it actually gives it more game taste. 
Marinading for a few hours works well for deer. Also when we grind our deer we do add pork or beef to the ground to give it a little fat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Except for ground (which we prefer straight) it needs to be cooked long & slow with some kind of broth or BBQ sauce, coconut milk etc.
Otherwise it is prepared like you would anything other meat. The bratz are out of this world!
Today Im making spaghetti sauce with hot Italian goat sausage & ground from an old doe.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nancy... Do you have a recipe for those Brats? Would love to try it out with some deer.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We have a goat in the freezer that we bought from someone (would NEVER eat one of my goats).
The goat is ground up, chops, steak, ribs and all of it. It is good, and my hubby will soak them in like a Marinade, so good. It took me a bit to eat it but I am glad I did. 

I had goat meat for taco's at a show a few weeks ago and it was really gamey also. I would not be able to eat that. They have to be fed good hay and a good grain and that is all for me to eat it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Nancy... Do you have a recipe for those Brats? Would love to try it out with some deer.


Sorry, they were done at the processers.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

nancy d said:


> freedomstarfarm said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy... Do you have a recipe for those Brats? Would love to try it out with some deer.
> ...


Darn


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> We have a goat in the freezer that we bought from someone (would NEVER eat one of my goats).
> The goat is ground up, chops, steak, ribs and all of it. It is good, and my hubby will soak them in like a Marinade, so good. It took me a bit to eat it but I am glad I did.
> 
> I had goat meat for taco's at a show a few weeks ago and it was really gamey also. I would not be able to eat that. They have to be fed good hay and a good grain and that is all for me to eat it.


If it tastes gamey then it was an older goat or a buck or could of been fed a poor diet I'm sure.We do ours no older then 8 months old and always wethers,fed free choice alfalfa hay,on occasion fresh veggies and fruit and slight amount of grain.The meat is sweet tasting almost and the ground is my favorite.I make tacos out of it or enchiladas if we have a roast.You basicly make it the way you make any other meat except since it's so lean you got to be careful not to overcook and a good marinade is a good idea.Ground is simple to make.We add chopped onion to our burgers so it doesn't dry out since it's really lean.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

JessaLynn said:


> Ground is simple to make.We add chopped onion to our burgers so it doesn't dry out since it's really lean.


Oh I like the idea of adding chopped onion to the ground. We add some beef or ground pork to our ground venison for burgers but chopped onion sounds better!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Last year we had a 2 yr old buck in rut all ground, thinking it could be dog food if bucky. 
Much to our surprise it was INCREDIBLEY delish, so the dogs lost out.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

On our 'homeschool google group' someone was offering 2 pygmy wethers for free... and I thought about maybe just getting some meat out of the deal... but I think they were looking for a good home... Dont know how much meat would be on a pygmy anyways....


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Not sure how much meat will be on her either. she probably weighs about 50-70 Ibs. on the hoof. Our processors says he will do her. I am thinking ribs and wither ground up with whats left or having him put in brats with a little pork or something. Don;t know if there will be enough there for brats.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

we took a goat chop and slow roasted it with rosemary and carrots, potatoes, onions and made a mushroom sauce!! OMG

Heres the finished meal!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice presentation! :thumbup:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Katrina what a yummy pic!! That be magazine cover worthy!!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

We butcherd our whether last year and I have to say, he tasted bucky, I couldn't eat him. The first recipe came out great, but the next one well...I just couldn't eat it. So, the dogs got the rest of the meat. I think our banding went wrong and he was starting to get bucky.

My question is...Hubby shot a deer last winter, it was a doe. Her meat was awesome! I have had deer before and it tasted gamey, so I am thinking it was a buck. Is there a difference in the tast of the goat meat between a whether and a doe too? If there is, I may give the whether meat to the dogs and keep the doe meat for us.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That is a beautiful dish!

I use goat meat all the time. It has to be either cooked rare or cooked to death unless it is ground. I love goat burgers, I mix seasonings in it sometimes. It needs more fat, or it falls apart really easily. You can use lamb recipes or venison recipes, but like Logan said it is very lean. Even a fat goat has very lean meat, the fat is separate from the meat. So it can get very tough if cooked wrong.

Jan


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'd be curious how the ethnic buyers of goats cook them. I read the Carribean's like bucks and disqualify wethers. I've read some boer crosses can be 60 to 80 lbs at 100 days. I be tempted to butcher some bucks or whethers right off the dam. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> I be tempted to butcher some bucks or whethers right off the dam. Just thinking out loud.


We slaughtered a baby this season to get rennen for cheese making. I roasted the little guy like a rabbit. I did not really like it. (I do not like veal either.) It was just too tender. Like pink and mushy. I prefer them to be a couple of months old. Whereas, I do not like my meat tough, I do like the need to chew.
Goat lends itself really well to curry and Mexican style dishes.
I made a regular stew with just broth, carrots, potatoes and some spices and everybody raved about it. BBQ'd ribs are very good indeed.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

luvmyherd said:


> We slaughtered a baby this season to get rennen for cheese making.


I think you mean rennet right? Anyways, how do you do harvest it?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hidden Waters Farm said:


> I think you mean rennet right?


Rennet is the actual stomach lining. Rennin is the enzyme that causes milk to coagualte.



Hidden Waters Farm said:


> Anyways, how do you do harvest it?


Finding out how to do this took us nearly a year. Nobody wants to admit that a baby animal must be sacrificed to make cheese. I will post this link which is the best we could find. Hope it works. Still it has been a lot of hit and miss as we learn this art. (They call it the art of cheesemaking for a reason.)
But our research taught us that in 1990 *they* learned how to genetically engineer rennin and have squelched attempts at using what the FDA deems *raw meat* ever since. Nearly all commercial cheese is made with this whether animal or vegetable. The *rennet* one buys to make cheese is also GMO.
Can you tell this touches a nerve with me? :veryangry:

http://websearch.cs.com/wm/boomframe.js ... ation.html


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

A gentlemen from India, would come to my house a couple times a year and butcher, he used a lot of it like stew meat and put it in rice dishes. They used a lot of curry seasoning and spinach in the dishes. He would on occassion bring me a dish that they made to try. It was very tasty. 
He also used the stomach lining for friends with health problems and took all the other parts. He liked them to be near 100lbs, but I couldn't afford to feed them out that long, so often he butchered them at around 80lbs. He said it was some of the best goat meat he had ever had, but I think he was used to buctchering older animals, like as an old cull animals.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

[quote="luvmyherdWe slaughtered a baby this season to get rennen for cheese making. I roasted the little guy like a rabbit. I did not really like it. (I do not like veal either.) It was just too tender. Like pink and mushy. I prefer them to be a couple of months old. Whereas, I do not like my meat tough, I do like the need to chew.
Goat lends itself really well to curry and Mexican style dishes.
I made a regular stew with just broth, carrots, potatoes and some spices and everybody raved about it. BBQ'd ribs are very good indeed.[/quote]
I agree. Texture is important. I was thinking a 3 month old right off the dam, but that still might be too tender and mushy? What about after one month on grain?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> I was thinking a 3 month old right off the dam


Oh, I was thinking, *right out of the dam*. We have done them at two months when we just have too many and it is very good. We have a couple of 4 month olds who we think need to go soon. They are still nursing and eating grain so I anticipate some yummy BBQ.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Tenacross said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking a 3 month old right off the dam
> ...


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------

